

Economist Opinion Cloud by Infomous and Appinions - pguzmang
http://www.infomous.com/site/economist/

======
pguzmang
I have the feeling that this functionality could be a good match for hacker
news.

However, I cannot how they could be added to news feed.

Do you have any idea?

